# WANTED: Budget Max £33k R32 GTR *Money Waiting*



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Still on the hunt guys. I'm located in Nuneaton (Warwickshire) and willing to travel for the right car.

Not particularly interested in anything that is currently listed so if you're thinking of selling up then give me a private message. Money waiting.

Thanks


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Still on the hunt for one and upped my budget. Just seem to be finding absolute time wasters at the moment


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hope you find what you want

yup there’s loads of time wasters, dreamers who think something rotten & missing parts is worth 40k plus, dubious mileage etc

fingers crossed for you, not the easiest time to buy , with the summer & the ‘JDM bubble’ in full force


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> hope you find what you want
> 
> yup there’s loads of time wasters, dreams who think something rotten & missing parts is worth 40k plus, dubious mileage etc
> 
> fingers crossed for you, not the easiest time to buy , with the summer & the ‘JDM bubble’ in full force


You have pretty much described my exact experience but seeing your name made me smile. I remember you from many years back importing the very best parts and GTR's. Good to see you are still in the game.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was only just helping out back then. i have had nothing to do with that company for near on 2 years.

was never a 9-5 job.

i work in the medical sector, always have been.

helped a mate source a 34 recently, and thats kept me busy (see projects section, or gallery to see what i mean)

my 32 is in there as well (project section)


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i was only just helping out back then. i have had nothing to do with that company for near on 2 years.
> 
> was never a 9-5 job.
> 
> ...


Ah I never knew that! I think it was called newera from memory? I have just this moment spotted your R32 at the Kaiser garage. Seriously, absolutely beautiful and by far the best R32 I have ever seen.

Well... I thought I had managed to get hold of the Bayside blue r32 gtr on here, although the rota wheels, dmax bonnet and the Bayside blue had to go, the rest of the spec looked amazing. Seller told me he wasn't around until next weekend and now the GTR shop has said the guy has decided to keep it. I guess people are becoming more aware of their value so can't fault those trying to keep hold of them unless if it's for financial reasons.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, i dropped in to Sly's to have the Nismo airbox and the carbon inlet added. back next month for 35 service.

i have literally replaced so much OEM items etc. it was a good car to start with (4b) but had been "90s" tuned. i wanted to refresh as much as i could. other invoices etc, you are knocking on 100k now for whats in it. Its the way the world is going with these cars tho. some of the most simple items you think are available are infact discontinued or huge £ on second hand market. i really tried to buy all new items where i could, mostly from yahoo, or Trust Kikaku.

That one had been up for sale for a few weeks. i cant comment on the car, as i dont know it.


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Well... I thought I had managed to get hold of the Bayside blue r32 gtr on here, although the rota wheels, dmax bonnet and the Bayside blue had to go, the rest of the spec looked amazing. Seller told me he wasn't around until next weekend and now the GTR shop has said the guy has decided to keep it. I guess people are becoming more aware of their value so can't fault those trying to keep hold of them unless if it's for financial reasons.
[/QUOTE]
Please do not comment on my behalf. The car is nothing to do with the GTR shop and is still for sale. I have given you all of the answers to your PMs.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Odd as it's also listed on his selling profile here:






Nissan Skyline R32 cars for sale | PistonHeads UK


Looking for a Nissan Skyline R32? Find your ideal Nissan Skyline R32 from top dealers and private sellers in your area with PistonHeads Classifieds.




www.pistonheads.com


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Yep, i dropped in to Sly's to have the Nismo airbox and the carbon inlet added. back next month for 35 service.
> 
> i have literally replaced so much OEM items etc. it was a good car to start with (4b) but had been "90s" tuned. i wanted to refresh as much as i could. other invoices etc, you are knocking on 100k now for whats in it. Its the way the world is going with these cars tho. some of the most simple items you think are available are infact discontinued or huge £ on second hand market. i really tried to buy all new items where i could, mostly from yahoo, or Trust Kikaku.
> 
> That one had been up for sale for a few weeks. i cant comment on the car, as i dont know it.


My love for ARC was at creepy levels back then. Are they still going @matty32?

The good ones that come up for sale seem to go within a week which is super annoying. Fingers crossed I find something shortly.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ARC are still going but they went bust a few times over the years.

They just do intercoolers now really and radiators & airboxes

not like the ARC of old. Hence why anything old ARC is very very desirable. i remember about 10 years ago, a shop was selling all their ARC stuff on yahoo, was on there for weeks, and really cheap , no one waned them.


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Wade said:


> Odd as it's also listed on his selling profile here:


Wade - This is getting annoying especially as I have explained to you by PM the situation and quite amusing as you repeatedly refer to 'wasters". For the benefit of anyone else interested the car was stored and advertised on my behalf for the last 18 months throughout the pandemic when zero cars sold. To avoid any further storage costs and potential commission I took the car back and advertised it myself within 2 days of it arriving. I asked Dave W to remove his listings. I can post messages to this effect and also PMs to you confirming these facts.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Mick E said:


> Wade - This is getting annoying especially as I have explained to you by PM the situation and quite amusing as you repeatedly refer to 'wasters". For the benefit of anyone else interested the car was stored and advertised on my behalf for the last 18 months throughout the pandemic when zero cars sold. To avoid any further storage costs and potential commission I took the car back and advertised it myself within 2 days of it arriving. I asked Dave W to remove his listings. I can post messages to this effect and also PMs to you confirming these facts.


Im not interested in what the relationship is between you and Dave, best sort that out with him direct but he has mentioned he needs to remove the advert 'as the elderly gentleman has decided to drive it again'.

Also remove my interest on viewing your car next weekend. I can't be dealing with the attitude or being messed about with whatever is going on here with DaveW or this guy you mentioned that has reserved the car but hadn't left a deposit, but willing to sell it to someone else. If that's true then it's not reserved, is it.

All the best with the sale.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like a member of the forum has agreed to sell their R32 GTR but options are still open until they finally confirm. I won't mention their name for now but very excited in getting back to gtr ownership. Also big thanks to @matty32, absolute gentleman!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No problem.


----------

